# Di Vinci Stole the Babies pacifier



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

This is an old photo, But I havn't posted it and thought it needed to be. lol

Last year at about 4 months old, (Hes only 10months now) our V stole my Fiance's brothers babies Pacifier and ran outside, jumped onto 
the swing and just sat there.

It was too funny, I had to run and get my camera and snap a photo before taking it from him.
While I ran and got my camera, some people took cell phone pics just in case I didn't make it back in time. 

But I did,
So, here it is.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Superb!! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I love it...


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Precious


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Fantastic picture.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

That is so freaking adorable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone, lol
If I can find the cell phone photo, he ran outside used the bathroom (while having that just like it is, in his mouth) 
and when I came back is when he sat in the swing. 

Just ridiculous I tell you! ;D


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Also, Vizslas are very clean so you can just run that soother under some water and give it right back to the baby.

Great photo, thank you for sharing that one.


Rh.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

What a fantastic picture.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

super great pic.one in a million


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

great photo!! although, if Moose snagged the baby's soother it wouldn't be handed back after a quick rince..I see what he gets into in the yard ;-)


----------

